# Tain-li 5-way - anyone still sell these?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know of anyone that still sells the train-li 5-way? I'm getting ready to build some train storage in my garage and it seems like a good fit, but I can't find anyone that still sells them. Even the Train-li site does not list them for sale.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like my non-electric 5 way yard switch, really a great space saver. I sent them a request for status information, let's see what they say. Keep you posted. 
Wesley


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried calling Train-Li? Web sites aren't always up to date or have everything listed.


Chuck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wesley, definitely would like to hear what they have to say. 

Chuck, good idea. I can't seem to find a number on their website, but I sent them an email.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know of anyone that still sells the train-li 5-way? 
Jim(typ?) 
If you can't find one, consider making one yourself. Most flex track will bend quite easily to the position you want. Use a gate barrel latch (or 5) to hold the track in position when it gets to where you want it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li is a sponsor of the "product reviews" forum here on MLS. Click on their ad at the top of the page. The site that comes up has a phone number near the top of the page.

Chuck


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete! If I can't find one I'll make one. Greg has some good pics on his website of the Train-li and I was thinking it might not be too bad of a job, but I've got so many projects right now and I'm anxious to get my railroad up and running again. I'm getting some bad withdrawal symptoms not being able to run trains since I moved in April. 

Thanks Chuck. I kept trying the "Contact Us" link, didn't think to look on the main page, ugh. Got it and will call them tomorrow if they don't respond to my email before then.


----------

